# DBS Checks?



## Woofles (Jun 30, 2014)

Hi all,

I'm in the process of setting up my own pet services company and as part of this I am looking to get a DBS/CRB check. I just called up the DBS people and they say that because I am a sole trader and not an employer I can't get one, and also that it's really just for people working with children/vulnerable people and not animals. 

The chap on the phone gave me the telephone number for people who want a 'Basic Disclosure' - but before I ring them, how did everyone on here get their DBS checks for their own business? I am very confused now.

Advice much appreciated!

Jack


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

I went here
Disclosure Scotland

You could also go through your local police station and get a police check as an alternative


----------



## Mutt (May 19, 2014)

I have had a basic disclosure done, this is the most you can get unless you work with children/vulnerable adults or you are an employer. I did it all online through the Disclosure Scotland website.


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

Another recommendation for Disclosure Scotland, I had mine and all my staff's done there.


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

Volunteer to help with children or vulnerable adults at your local church and they'll apply for one for you .


----------



## EssexWags (Nov 20, 2011)

Subject Access http://www.acro.police.uk


----------



## Woofles (Jun 30, 2014)

Just ordered a basic disclosure from DS. I did have a CRB check but it's 6 years old... I think I should be covered now! Thanks for all your advice.


----------

